# Miso



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Don’t know what this is. Some kind of Asian soup. We have a new soup recipe to try but have postponed it. No one has ingredient Miso. Bought fresh ginger but was told it freezes well. Found Seaweed in Sushi aisle. 

New recipes are nice to try but not when you have ti run all over finding things. Miso is available online but I’d have to buy a double order. Not even sure we’d like this.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Startingover.
Found this on line at Walmart.

I think it’s free shipping if you pick it up at store.

This is what I buy at the Asian store in tubs.
Keep in fridge ...very long shelf life.

Just put a couple/few spoonfuls in hot water
and the simmer a few minutes...add cut up tufu
and some seeweed strips. Taste if it’s too weak add
more miso paste, too strong, add more water. 

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Organic-...=sem&msclkid=67b3bd0037f51281c04fe14cf48339c4


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

> Miso is a traditional Japanese seasoning produced by fermenting soybeans with salt and koji and sometimes rice, barley, seaweed or other ingredients. Wikipedia



you might try this:


> https://www.gourmetsleuth.com/ingredients/detail/miso


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I think it's the most common broth in Japanese cooking. You often get a bowl at a Japanese restaurant like you would eggflower soup at a Chinese restaurant.

I'm pretty positive it was at your grocery in the Asian aisle. Sometimes it's in one of those quick foil packages with a photo of tofu & broth on the front.

Just avoid the ones with msg.

Does Florida have a Japantown? Fun to go to.

Maybe it's the Pacific Rim, but I'm more familiar with miso & sushi than Florida & Ohio. ;}


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

We saw we could order at Walmart but it was larger quantity than we want in case we aren’t fond of it. 

No Japanese restaurants here. Its mostly Puerto Rican. Or Mexican around here.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Startingover said:


> We saw we could order at Walmart but it was larger quantity than we want in case we aren’t fond of it.
> 
> No Japanese restaurants here. Its mostly Puerto Rican. Or Mexican around here.


Do you drive much? From here it looks like there are popular Japanese restaurants around Central Florida. But, it's probably a big area.

Look in a big grocery again where the Asian food is. This is a much more common item than seaweed. Soup packets like the fast (cheater) gravy, foil packets, maybe 5" by 7"?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

It also comes like TwoKnots said & in a margarine like tub, refrigerated.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

@Startingover


Your best bet is a local Asian foods store. I buy lots of hard to find things at one of ours.


Kroger also sells the tubs of paste.





https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-1&q=kroger+florida


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I Liked Krogers up north. Don't see them around here.

Orlando has everything. We're 35 miles away and hard to believe, but its sort of rural here. I used to drive there and not think anything about it. It has the most hotel rooms of any city. (All those theme parks) Now there's major highway expansion. So many new ramps and overpasses that change lanes often. I won't drive there anymore. White lines for lanes change so much they're hard to see. 

My favorite store when I get down there is Trader Joes.


----------



## ScottsPainting (Jan 23, 2019)

Baker's is owned by Krogers in the midwest.


----------

